

Tim Wu, father of net neutrality, is running for office. Support his campaign - scoofy
http://upstart.bizjournals.com/entrepreneurs/hot-shots/2014/08/05/net-neutrality-professors-underdog-campaign-for.html

======
angersock
Wu's book _The Master Switch_ is a fascinating and enjoyable read about how
we've gotten into the position we are today with regards to video, movies,
radio, and telecom.

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Master-Switch-Information-
Empires/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Master-Switch-Information-
Empires/dp/B005GALGNY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1407785588&sr=8-3&keywords=tim+wu)

